# United NorthWest Model RR Club's 20th Annual



## man7sell (Jan 28, 2011)

United NorthWest Model RR Club's 20th Annual Train Show & Swap Meet
Feb 5th and 6th, 2011 at the Evergreen State Fairgrounds in Monroe, WA

They have all scales there. Anyone going? I am on Saturday 5th.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

More than likely......but whointheheckareyou? 

One would think I would know you.....but, then, maybe naught. 
Ever show up at an ops session here?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Grumpy grumpy


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

There will be three of us going up from the Tacoma area. Never much large scale at this show but it is a good winter outing. And I agree with Dave. Do we know you? I hate these coded sign on's.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Paul Burch on 31 Jan 2011 05:04 PM 
There will be three of us going up from the Tacoma area. Never much large scale at this show but it is a good winter outing. And I agree with Dave. Do we know you? I hate these super double secret coded sign on's.


----------



## man7sell (Jan 28, 2011)

The names Paul Mansell 
Seattle WA 

Found out how to add my signature


----------

